# Had to share this!



## youngunix (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello All, 

While doing some research about software auditing, I decided to inspect a file or two from Ubuntu's source code (just to learn more about the subject). Well, when I accessed the archive link, something funny and suspicious happened (the multiple "ubuntu" directories you see, are the result of clicking on the super-great-grand-ubuntu-directory and so on):


----------



## kpedersen (Sep 27, 2014)

This outcome isnt too rare if the site uses symlinks to point to a folder further up than the folder containing the symlink.
Mostly it is to preserve legacy file paths so that some tools that download from a specific location do not break.
I agree it looks messy, but such is life


----------



## youngunix (Sep 28, 2014)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> This outcome isnt too rare if the site uses symlinks to point to a folder further up than the folder containing the symlink.
> Mostly it is to preserve legacy file paths so that some tools that download from a specific location do not break.
> I agree it looks messy, but such is life


Another day with Ubuntu I guess!


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 30, 2014)

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/relea ... .4-RELEASE


----------

